# Big snakes in Aus?? i doubt it!!!



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Check this out guys and dolls, also, pay attention to how its housed!

http://www.anapsid.org/louisbaby.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah i have read that artical b4,. god its huge ay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Huge isnt the word!!! 

But how cool is the description of the habitat (enclosure)?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah he's gone full out on all of his enclosures.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 16, 2004)

I cant see the point in having something that big !


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

I suppose its like having a sports car at 50 (or for other short comings)!! but he obviously couldnt afford the car!!! LOL


----------



## koreanmug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jesus!! That is HUGE!! :shock: I wander what he feed.. cow? I guess several chickens are not enough for Baby.. :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 16, 2004)

So, you think being 50 is a shortcoming?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

No, just making reference to something else not suitable for this site! LOL

Actually, at 26 it is, but when im 50 im sure i'll think its cool!! LOL again!


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Nov 17, 2004)

lol yes we all know about 50 year old men and there mid life crisis and then go out and buy a small red sports car lol when i turn 50 im going out and buying a big green anaconda


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 17, 2004)

I know what you mean Alan :wink: 
Status symbols are not worth getting eaten by :lol:


----------



## instar (Nov 17, 2004)

Crikey what an enormous.......symbol! :shock:  
seriously that would be terrifiying when it was hungry and staring at you intently while tongue flicking! Imagine a yawn!


----------



## instar (Nov 17, 2004)

Actually, that gets me wondering, what exactly determins how big a given snake can get anyway?
if they grow all their life, is it simply availability of food, or is there a growth gene that "switches off" at a predetermined size? Exactly what stops a regular carpet growing the size of baby above anyway, given enough food?


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 17, 2004)

:lol: Inny I think my head would easily fit in its mouth !


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2004)

Nah :shock: That's definately not for me!!:lol: Baby what is what I'd like to know! :lol: I'd sooner keep a 15ft Saltwater Crocodile - at least then I'd have no chance of getting too cocky with it! :lol::lol: ....quivers......:lol:


----------



## instar (Nov 17, 2004)

Scary thought Mick, I reckon you wouldnt stand a chance in its coils, and ya wouldnt be regurtitated
and come out winking either, Aka john voight~Anaconda! Hell, you wouldnt leave a bulge! I dint know burmese got as big as retics or anacondas.
Thats a brave man indeed!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 17, 2004)

Or Stupid ! :lol:


----------



## instar (Nov 17, 2004)

LOl, no "or" about it i reckon! :lol:


----------



## Menagerie (Nov 17, 2004)

We don't have pythons that can do that sort of damage in Australia do we?


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 17, 2004)

The closest thing we have is the amestine !


----------



## hey_im_sam (Nov 17, 2004)

Inny, burms don't get as big as retics or anacondas, but they get big  As to what limits their max size, is ultimately genetics. As with any animal! People from poorer backgrounds may be stunted, (have not reached their genetic potential) due to poor nutrition, sickness, etc... I know a guy who's identical twin is 6" taller than him, and physically 'superior', because of a sickness when he was a baby. 
I have heard though, of snakes who've been fed sparingly for 6 years and stayed small, and then doubled their size in the space of a year as their feeding regime was increased.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 17, 2004)

Menagerie said:


> We don't have pythons that can do that sort of damage in Australia do we?


 There are rumours of feral retics and/or burmese in FNQLD but I'm fairly certain that they are not true. I certainly hope that they aren't true. Burmese have feral populations in Florida so they certainly can be considered invasive.


----------



## Menagerie (Nov 17, 2004)

a feral population of the Burmese would not be fun.

I guess (excuse the STUPID question) what I am asking is... do our pythons constrict or get crazed by food scent?


----------



## Menagerie (Nov 17, 2004)

My little brother was allowed to get a boa constricter while we lived in Fiji, but they moved back just before he was about to purchase it. This story sort of makes me glad that he didn't get it!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 17, 2004)

Pythons locate their prey using a number of sences, the most important being heat and smell. If you have been handling rodent ( or what ever the snake is used to eating) and wave your hand in front of the snake, it may mistake your hand for prey and act accordingly.

This is not a desirable thing to allow to happen.

Boa constricters are not a giant. I think what captures the attention is its cool name.


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 17, 2004)

I know mine all get excited by the smell of rats but i have not handled them after the rats without having a good wash first .


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 17, 2004)

actually mine know when the rodents are being thawed, I assume that they can smell them


----------



## ether (Nov 17, 2004)

> do our pythons constrict or get crazed by food scent?



yes they do. As soo as a the rodent nears their cage they are straight out of their hides!


----------



## swampie (Nov 17, 2004)

You can say goodnight if that thing throws a coil around you.


----------



## Rina (Nov 17, 2004)

I don'y know about the other gals out there but there is something slightly off about this dude :shock: I have a really bad feeling as to how this particular relationship between man and his snake "Baby" is going to play out, particularly if all he is feeding it is a few chickens a week.
Regards Rina


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

She might deside she wants an upgrade to people soon.


----------



## Menagerie (Nov 18, 2004)

what do you mean?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 18, 2004)

Personally If I had an animal like that I'ld feed it chickens too. It is less likely to mistake me for a chicken than a 70 kilo prey mammal.


----------

